# x1400 Question - 25 mins checking max core so far.



## Alundar (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm trying to OC my x1400 card in 32bit Vista.  I set ATITool to find Max Core. It has been running for 25 minutes so far, and it has, at this point, set my core to 1439.20 and my memory to 1319.27.

These seem like they are a vast amount higher than they should be. Is there something I am missing here?  Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Ben


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 19, 2007)

1439.20 core? Are you serious?


----------



## Alundar (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, that's what it is showing. No clue why...

If I set up a new profile, and run it again, it will jump back up to those numbers.


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 19, 2007)

What were the stock speeds on it? I'm just making sure because that sounds really high for a core...


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Feb 19, 2007)

x1400
mobility card right?
atitool doesn't work well with mobility cards. in fact, it shouldn't work at all. don't oc with it.


----------



## Alundar (Feb 19, 2007)

To be honest, I don't actually know what they were exactly. I had thought that this would just find what the max values are, and not actually set them. They hadn't been OCed, though. Core was likely around 400-450.


----------



## Alundar (Feb 19, 2007)

Ah. Good to know that this isn't for mobility cards.

Do you know of any good programs to OC with for an x1400 in Vista? 

Thanks.


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 19, 2007)

lol a 300% overclock and it's still working... that's pretty crazy 

I don't know anything about mobility cards, but I'm pretty sure you should listen to mustang_man. Besides, if you're overclocking a mobility card... wouldn't it kill your battery faster?


----------



## Alundar (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't be OCing it when on battery. It's mostly just for when it's on my desk at home.  And yeah, I will most certainly listen to Mustang. I don't want to kill my card (or the rest of my computer, for that matter).


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 19, 2007)

na thats impossible, mustang_man is probaby right


----------

